

Tell HN: Add any metadata to any domain bookmarklet - davidwparker

This was project that I worked on yesterday.  It's a bookmarklet that allows someone to save any metadata to any domain using html5 localStorage.<p>github link: http://github.com/davidwparker/anymetadata-bookmarklet-js<p>Tell me what you think, thanks.
======
_pius
Upmodded, but would be useful to have a demo, despite how easy your script is
to deploy.

~~~
davidwparker
Here's a demo on my blog: <http://davidwparker.com/2010/04/10/any-metadata-
bookmarklet/>

note: I've only tested it on Ubuntu Chrome 5.0.342.7 as I know Chrome supports
localStorage.

